# 2008 Rogue Moon Roof Problems



## lwilson17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone having problems with their moon roof/sun roof sticking? Mine will not open/close in one continuous motion. I have to keep hitting the button and then it only opens and closes at about 2 inch intervals. Had it to the dealer once, and they supposedly fixed it by re-programming it. It worked fine one time since then and now it's back to acting up again.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your dealership needs to replace the sunroof motor then!


----------

